

Time Ferris makes the #1 new york best seller list - again - bhudman
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2010/12/24/thank-you-thank-you-thank-you/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+timferriss+%28The+Blog+of+Author+Tim+Ferriss%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
Here is the link for nytimes (yes, just wanted to verify :)). Love him or hate him, his marketing and hustling skills or impressive.<p>http://www.nytimes.com/best-sellers-books/2011-01-02/hardcover-advice/list.html
======
kitcar
Yup, he worked hard to play the system - i.e. providing incentives direct to
customers to order the book during a specific period of time in order to
maximize order volumes over a specific time period, etc... Good work on his
end re: figuring out how the game works, and making it work to his advantage.

i.e.: [http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2010/12/09/the-land-
rus...](http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2010/12/09/the-land-rush-4-hour-
body-book-promotion/) , etc..

~~~
acangiano
Tim Ferriss is all about gaming the system. Whether the system is business,
the workplace, the human body, or the publishing industry. He finds and
analyzes the weaknesses in a given system and then exploits them to his
advantage.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Hacking, in other words.

~~~
ryandvm
I suppose the snake oil salesman of yesteryear were hackers as well then...

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Assuming you've read the Four Hour Body, what did you think?

------
bhudman
I did verify this claim: [http://www.nytimes.com/best-sellers-
books/2011-01-02/hardcov...](http://www.nytimes.com/best-sellers-
books/2011-01-02/hardcover-advice/list.html)

Love him or hate him, his hustling and marketing skills bring results (for him
atleast)

------
prs
Is there anything Tim Ferriss cannot do? Sometimes I catch myself thinking
that Tim Ferriss is the next Chuck Norris.

Joking aside, he is a really good marketer. Congratulations on hitting the #1
on the NYT bestseller list yet another time.

------
jscore
From <http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/11/mf_qa_ferriss/all/1>,

"The 4-Hour Body: An Uncommon Guide to Rapid Fat-Loss, Incredible Sex, and
Becoming Superhuman, a title he reverse-engineered from data he collected from
the clickstream and Twitterverse."

Does anyone know how the above works?

~~~
anemecek
I remember him saying what he did for his previous book and I can imagine that
for this one he did something similar. Basically, he came up with 10 or so
possible titles (before having finished the book) and then used AdWords to
check to which title customers respond.

------
pohl
Is this a household name, or is it ok to ask for a cliffsnotes edition of who
he is?

~~~
technoweenie
Tim Ferriss wrote the Four Hour Workweek, and just released the Four Hour Body
this month.

